# 2 male rats need home



## Clairevelyn (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I desperately need help rehoming 2 male rats. These rats have had difficulty socialising and now I am moving away due to my work and am having trouble rehousing them. 
They're around 8 months old and cage will be supplied. 

I'm in the Newcastle area and any information, advice or help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you have a car? Are you able to help with transporting them to a new owner?


----------



## Clairevelyn (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah I have a car and can transport them around the Newcastle area


----------



## hifibarry (Feb 17, 2012)

Newcastle upon Tyne?

I'm in the northeast, what problems do they have? How is their health?


----------



## Clairevelyn (Apr 7, 2012)

Their health is good. They just haven't been socialised very well from a young age. They don't handle well so don't get out to play much. I don't have the time to put into getting them used to people due to work commitments. I was working on it but now I have to move and can't take them with me.

Are you able to help at all?

And yeah, newcastle upon Tyne .


----------



## hifibarry (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes i think i would be able to if they are not biters, the cage would be useful too, eventually I'm hoping to introduce to a very gentle friendly 10 month male, who was not keen on handling at first, but now is fine.

I would just like to know a bit more about the not handling well first if that is ok?


----------



## hifibarry (Feb 17, 2012)

Any news on these? I'm going to see some in the morning, so can you let me know please. Can you give me your contact details?


----------

